# Using space around stairway



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Gun safe.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Change the window to a door for outside storage and just box out the stairs??


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

What is the room used for? Maybe look around for long skinny stuff that is annoying to store. Put ski equipment there? Long-handle tools? Vacuum cleaner?


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Stock up on toilet paper and MRE's for the zombie apocalypse. Batteries and light bulbs. Off-season storage for artificial Christmas tree. Beer.


----------



## kramttocs (Aug 29, 2021)

😃
All good ideas! 
The window is on the front of the house so couldn't do a door. 
Shortly after moving in, I'd considered a gun safe but hadn't ever thought of filling it in with toilet paper, skis, or my long handled zombie beheading implements.

This room is a den. Above is my office now due to working from home.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

kramttocs said:


> 😃
> All good ideas!
> The window is on the front of the house so couldn't do a door.
> Shortly after moving in, I'd considered a gun safe but hadn't ever thought of filling it in with toilet paper, skis, or my long handled zombie beheading implements.
> ...


Have you thought about moving the window or would that mess with the look of the house?


----------



## kramttocs (Aug 29, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Have you thought about moving the window or would that mess with the look of the house?


Yeah, this part of the house somewhat mirrors the other end so moving the window wouldn't be an option. Plus, that wall (exterior at least) isn't something I really want to mess with. Would rather move the stairs but after considering all the possible configs, a spiral is the only real option and it was vetoed.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

kramttocs said:


> Yeah, this part of the house somewhat mirrors the other end so moving the window wouldn't be an option. Plus, that wall (exterior at least) isn't something I really want to mess with. Would rather move the stairs but after considering all the possible configs, a spiral is the only real option and it was vetoed.


The lower walls are not load bearing so you could open them up for spindles or even glass


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Close it off near the window, and add some storage nooks that are accessible from the steps.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Dens aren't really known for their windows. You could close that whole corner up and make it into a utility closet. If you are going to put a TV in the den, the window is just going to cause an annoying glare anyway. 

If you like the window... What is holding the drywall under the stairs? Maybe rip out the drywall and furring strips and whatever and put a thin piece of plywood there. Maybe just paint the bottom of the stairs. Every inch helps. 

And I think white would be better for the bottom of the stairs. The dark green cutting through the white of the window makes it look particularly bad. 

How about adding a curtain rod that is 5 times as long as it needs to be. Then when the curtain is closed it just looks like the stairs cover a tiny corner of a really big window.


----------



## kramttocs (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks all! I do like the idea of painting the stairs a different color as I agree the dark green sticking out in the room is a bit overwhelming.


----------

